# writing a book



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

im writing a book about my SA

i have written down my experiances with SA every day. (Not a diary, just some sort of notes )
Then I will put them all together, and write about my lifes experiances with SA how i feel about it, and a bit about SA in general.

Will be finished in about a year


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Keep up the good work and keep us updated  Keep up the daily routine(continue it into the writing phase if you can) and it should help a lot. I need to start writing everyday again.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice, are you going to try and get it published or will it be more of a personal thing?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweet, I've thought about doing this — kind of like a motivational book, with positive epiphanies, etc. If it's something your interesting in, go for it!


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

i definitly wont publish it, 
a least not in the next few years

but maybe I will let some people read it to understand something about my life and why I act how i act etc.

My book has already got the title:

" Who I really am "


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

thats so cool. writing a book has been a goal of mine since I was about 12 but despite having the tools I can't think of what to write about. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

getting a book published about SA would be really awesome, you would help a lot of people! Also mental health needs more advocates and people willing to speak up about their experiences. OTHERWISE it becomes like a great deal of other issues; invisible.* 

I am not a gifted writer, although I am mediocre at writing poetry. If anything I should create artwork about my experiences with SA. Anxiety is a pretty easy subject to replicate in visual form.

Just realized that I am pushing you here. I don't know where you are in your recovery, so it may not be a very tangible goal as of now. Getting a book published is difficult for even the most persistent non-SASer.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

im making good progress, but i wont make the book public, because there are lots of my own private experiances in there


----------



## somedaySoon (Feb 12, 2010)

That's awesome you are writing about your experiences! I am hoping to do something similar but turn my account into more of a comprehensive novel. Good luck!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

You can always use a fake name to publish it under. And use the title 'Who I really am'. 

I have three of four different ideas that I would like to write about, yet this clip sums me up perfectly.


----------

